# Priority call handling



## Tlcooper93 (Jun 14, 2021)

I know that being Amtrak Select or higher (I just achieved Select) is supposed to grant you priority call handling.
Last night however, I waited 2 1/2 hours on hold to get an agent.

Does this sound normal (honest question)? Perhaps Amtrak is truly overloaded with calls.


----------



## Cal (Jun 14, 2021)

It doesn't to me. Longest I've waited to at least speak to an agent is about an hour, give or take. I feel as if your situation is just Amtrak being Amtrak


----------



## bratkinson (Jun 14, 2021)

I'd surmise that Amtrak has had mass layoffs at the employee-run and/or contractor call centers. When I had Select status about 5-6 years ago, I never waited more than perhaps 10 minutes for a live agent. 

Whether it was layoffs to better match passenger counts during the pandemic, or simply Amtrak 'cutting their way to prosperity', we'll never know.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 15, 2021)

Tlcooper93 said:


> I know that being Amtrak Select or higher (I just achieved Select) is supposed to grant you priority call handling.
> Last night however, I waited 2 1/2 hours on hold to get an agent.
> 
> Does this sound normal (honest question)? Perhaps Amtrak is truly overloaded with calls.


Did you call the AGR Priority # or just the Regular 1-800 Amtrak Number? 

I've never had to wait more than a few minutes when I called on the Select,Select + #, never have been Select Executive so don't know that #.


----------



## Cal (Jun 15, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> Did you call the AGR Priority # or just the Regular 1-800 Amtrak Number?
> 
> I've never had to wait more than a few minutes when I called on the Select,Select + #, never have been Select Executive so don't know that #.


Pretty new to AGR, I didn't know this existed.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 15, 2021)

Cal said:


> Pretty new to AGR, I didn't know this existed.


When you first make Select ( or above) AGR sends you a Membership Card with the #AGR Priority Call # on it!


----------



## Cal (Jun 15, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> When you first make Select ( or above) AGR sends you a Membership Card with the #AGR Priority Call # on it!


Via mail or e-mail?


----------



## TinCan782 (Jun 15, 2021)

Cal said:


> Via mail or e-mail?


I received mine (both Select and later Select Plus) by mail with an information packet. Never got a card for just being a regular AGR member.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 15, 2021)

Cal said:


> Via mail or e-mail?


Snail Mail!


----------



## pennyk (Jun 15, 2021)

I am Select Executive and I always call the special number and most of the time I get through immediately. A few years back, I phoned and was told there would be a 30 minute wait. I hung up and phoned back immediately and got through. (I have no explanation for that).


----------



## Tlcooper93 (Jun 17, 2021)

I still haven’t received my card in the mail, though it’s been a month and a half.

Is this normal?


----------



## west point (Jun 17, 2021)

Amtrak is required to hire back a reservations personnel that it laid off when contracting out reservations. Anyone know if it is going to restore the California center ?a


----------



## Acela150 (Jun 17, 2021)

west point said:


> Amtrak is required to hire back a reservations personnel that it laid off when contracting out reservations. Anyone know if it is going to restore the California center ?a



No. They sold the building.


----------



## neroden (Jun 19, 2021)

Tlcooper93 said:


> I still haven’t received my card in the mail, though it’s been a month and a half.
> 
> Is this normal?


It's taken over two months sometimes. If you reached Select more than two months ago and didn't get your card, then something went wrong.


----------

